# Looking for info and advice on Clearbrook Havanese?



## luvmehavs

Does anyone have experience or know of Clearbrook Havanese in Florida? Thanks in advance for any info and advice!


----------



## luvmehavs

Clearbrook Havanese does have a website. www.clearbrookhavanese.com Is anyone familiar with any of their dogs? They seem to have a lot of champions. I'm just wondering if they seem to be a good breeder or not. It looks like they did testing in the past when I searched the OFFA website, but I cannot find anything current. They do not list a contract on their website. Has anyone gotten a puppy from them or know of anyone who has? Any good experiences or bad experiences? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JASHavanese

The name is familiar but I don't know them. I believe one or two people that are on or used to be on the forum got a dog from that kennel. You might want to do a search on the kennel name or the person's name to see what you can find. Sorry I can't help more


----------



## luvmehavs

Thanks Jan! I guess I should mention the kennels owners are George and Janice Lauterbach. I will try some more searching.


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum.
I don't know the breeder in questions, but have you checked the Havanese Club's website for breeder referral? If they don't have a puppy, they will direct you to someone who does.


----------



## luvmehavs

Thank you for the welcome. I will have to look on the HCA website to see if they are listed. Thanks again!


----------



## juliav

They may or may not be listed, there are special requirement for being listed. I would also check the Florida clubs as well.


----------



## luvmehavs

Thanks Julia! I would have never thought to check with the Florida clubs. I will do that. Thank you!


----------



## juliav

Ok, I just had to check the HCA site and they have the listing of local clubs on the website. Florida has two: Mid Florida Havanese Club, whose website wouldn't come up for me and Tropical Havanese Club whose breeder referal page doesn't have any breeders...scratching my head. Maybe it's just my computer.


----------



## JASHavanese

juliav said:


> Ok, I just had to check the HCA site and they have the listing of local clubs on the website. Florida has two: Mid Florida Havanese Club, whose website wouldn't come up for me and Tropical Havanese Club whose breeder referal page doesn't have any breeders...scratching my head. Maybe it's just my computer.


I THINK Judith stepped down as president and Kathy is now. I don't have Kathy's email address though.


----------



## Kathy

juliav said:


> Ok, I just had to check the HCA site and they have the listing of local clubs on the website. Florida has two: Mid Florida Havanese Club, whose website wouldn't come up for me and Tropical Havanese Club whose breeder referal page doesn't have any breeders...scratching my head. Maybe it's just my computer.


Tropical has a new president, Robert Meyer, but I don't have an email for him.

Mid Florida's web site www.midfloridahavaneseclub.org/breeder_referral.html


----------



## luvmehavs

Thank you everyone so much for all the great search advice and websites. I'm really starting to think I need some more experience especially if I want to purchase a show dog.


----------



## AgilityHav

If your looking for a show dog, I would reccomend going to some dog shows near you. Watch for dogs that look well cared for. The ones who win(as long as they are winning consistantly  ) are pretty good to watch for too!

Hav breeders are very friendly, and will be more than willing to help you find the right breeder for you!


----------



## Gableshavs

Tropical Havanese Club reorganized and now has a website still a work in progress. The breeder referral page is part of that WIP. 
Go to www.tropicalhavanese.com
The club's officers are posted. 
Robert's email is [email protected] 
If you have further questions feel free to PM me. I know most of the Florida breeders. One very important thing you must look for is a breeder who health tests before breeding. Also a CHIC number according to one breeder I met at a Florida health clinic only means the dog was given all the tests recommended by the HCA, not that all were passed. I was very surprised to learn that, I always assumed it meant the dog passed all the tests. So it's best to go to the offa.org site and look up the dog and see for yourself how they tested or better yet, ask the breeder to supply you with that information.


----------



## Lunastar

So sorry, I have just spotted this and I am probably too late to be of any help. My girls came from Clearbrook. They are wonderful. They have both had pancreatitis, with Zoey having several bouts with it. George said none of his other dogs have had it, my vet said that is the standard breeder answer. No offense to the good breeders we have here that are really trying to breed better babies. Other than that they are healthy and very happy little girls. Zoey has great confirmation but not the personality to show. Bella has the personality but no the ears or the teeth. WE love just love them!


----------

